
A new Japanese magazine about construction workers - ngym
http://ignition.co/460
======
aluhut
Construction works in Japan are fascinating. I've been in Tokyo some years ago
and while strolling along the palace we came by an construction site for a new
skyscraper there.

We had to take break to watch this perfection.
[http://imgur.com/a/IFMDl](http://imgur.com/a/IFMDl) Those workers open the
gate just in time for the next truck to come in and open as well as direct the
traffic on the 3-lane road for the time the truck needs to get out. All this
takes few minutes. There is no jamming up of traffic. The frequency of trucks
coming in and leaving was astonishing. There must have been dozens of trucks
on the roads of Tokyo at every moment.

I would have loved to see how that works inside.

I live in Germany. A country that is know for their efficiency, accuracy, etc.
but if what Germans do is efficiency then what those workers did was something
completely different and superior.

~~~
bitsoda
Heh, it's good to know I'm not the only one snapping shots of construction
sites in Tokyo. I was surprised by how well they dampen the noise so as not to
bother the surrounding areas. Also, every site had those same white perimeter
privacy walls. I wonder if that's mandated for all projects.

~~~
aluhut
Oh yes. The noise. Especially in this area:
[http://i.imgur.com/fuz85Fu.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/fuz85Fu.jpg) Also the
marginal dirt traces on the road. Fascinating. I wish I could have
photographed the site for a longer span of time.

There is a blog idea ;)

------
Animats
Title should be "Some guys start a magazine about construction."

There's Engineering News-Record. And tons of trade magazines, from Tunnels and
Tunneling International to Structure Magazine. There are lots of Discovery
Channel specials on construction jobs.

The New York Metropolitan Transportation Agency has a good Flickr feed
documenting their construction projects.[1] The East Side Acccess project is
impressive. They have built another level of train station underneath Grand
Central Station, without interfering with anything above it.

[1]
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/mtaphotos/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/mtaphotos/)

~~~
endgame
Agreed. Why do I get the sinking feeling that titles and articles like this
are the next step in the evolution of clickbait?

~~~
dang
We changed the title to something more neutral. If anybody suggests a better
title, we can change it again.

------
Texasian
It's refreshing to hear soundbites about Japan opening up to foreigners as
opposed to the narrative that Japan is building robots so they don't have to
let foreigners in.

------
marketingsense
Love it. Many are unsung heroes with amazing stories.

------
michaelbuddy
Excellent. More of this. The builders of the modern world are the
underappreciated stoic heroes who help link the generations together.

------
yakult
a shortage in construction workers -> wages per capita goes up -> disposable
income goes up -> and hey, would you look at that, all of a sudden there are
magazines celebrating the demographic and using the word 'culture' to sell
them things.

------
exolymph
That's an unusual take on a trade magazine.

